# Interlake's New Shooting Range



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

damn, what building is that, very spiffy:darkbeer:


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Its the new soccer complex at the U of MB. We can get 90m with room to spare...it costs a lot, but it will be good to start the year off right. We have it booked for 2 more days, one to get some good marks, and then likely shoot a full FITA on the last.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Very Nice...The best we can come up with in NS is 70 meters but heck its better then nothing. Another week and my Nano's are coming out....


----------



## medic75 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks good. and not that far to go either. Do you know any dates on some upcoming events there?


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

There are no events there. We booked the range for our use a couple times. It is too pricey to run a shoot in it, and we also have to be restrictive as to who shoots as they dont want any stray arrows in the walls, etc


----------



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

One more pic


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*cool*

Hey Kevin.. I can see a blured group.. are they all in the gold? good shooting

Gilles

p.s at least the soccer net is at the other end.. for the record it was Carl Jones that told me it was ok to shoot through the soccer net at 90 m. I hit the top steel beam..


----------



## KevinT (May 17, 2005)

If you shoot enough arrows in the center it will form some kind of group. I am happy to report that no compound shooters hit the top beam of the soccer net.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

KevinT said:


> If you shoot enough arrows in the center it will form some kind of group. I am happy to report that no compound shooters hit the top beam of the soccer net.


BWAHAHAHAHAHA.  Gilles


----------

